# Surprise! A New puppy!



## Pure Gold (Feb 27, 2007)

Hubby surprised me with an early Christmas present...
Here is Brio:


----------



## GoldenMOLLY (Nov 27, 2008)

What a cutie!! I bet that is one of your best christmas gifts ever.


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Awwww..... how adorable! She is very white. A beauty. Enjoy her and have fun. I just got back from seeing my puppy at the breeders home and she is out of control, running, jumping, everything. I have a feeling that the next few weeks are going to be very exciting for me.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

what a cutie.. Is she from Buzz and Brigg's breeder?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

OMG,I'm so jealous!.
He's gorgeous!.


----------



## Pure Gold (Feb 27, 2007)

Ooops, :doh:should have told y'all... Brio is a he and is 10wks in these photos! We are all one happy family!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

He's adorable! I love the expression on his face in the second photo.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a great gift for a golden lover like you. Little Brio is gorgeous. Make sure you keep that camera handy so we can watch him grow up.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow! Look at that 4-pack...great lookin' kids there! And Merry Christmas


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Look how fluffy he is what a handsome little boy. Also what a good husband for buying you a puppy for christmas.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What a cutie, you're pack is adorable.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

The botton 4-pack picture would make a precious Christmas card picture! He's a doll!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

What a little cutie!! Let me know if you ever want to get rid of your hubby hehe


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Awww...... I want one..... Okay, maybe not, but I will use your puppy for my puppy fix. He's such a cutie! BJ


----------



## Pure Gold (Feb 27, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> what a cutie.. Is she from Buzz and Brigg's breeder?


Hi Maggies Mom! The official Announcement Ad for Brio will tell you his whole story (pedigree).It is listed on my web pages-See first page on the bottom
http://www.jayneyscreativeworks.com/TrishsGoldenRetrievers.html


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

OMG you have four goldens??? You must be in Heaven!!! As I can well imagine so is your new puppy... lots of playmates for him. BTW... holy cow is he fuzzy!!! In that second pic his arms are as wide as his head is!!!!!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Aww! Congrats! He is adorable!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Does your husband have a brother? 

Seriously, Brio is a doll!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Brio is such a handsome little guy. I cant wait to watch him grow up. Tell your hubby we are all jealous of you and to put the bug in my hubby's ear.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

He is absolutely adorable! Congrats!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

I have to tell you all, Brio is one gorgeous pup and I was in love when I got to see and hold him. Of course her other three are just as gorgeous. She has a bunch of beauties and a house full of so much love.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats ! what a handsome guy. The first photo is really touching.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Trish, I am soooooooooo jealous. Four!! Brio is such a cute cuddley bug. Congratulations.


----------



## saulisa'n'ruby (Nov 21, 2008)

OMG......lucky you!!! He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

That's one gorgeous little fellow, and it appears he has lots of gorn-up goldens to teach him the ropes!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Oops....that should read grown-up goldens....


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

What an awesome gift! He is a cutie! My hubby gave me Tucker for my birthday this year. Puppies make perfect gifts!


----------



## ckj05 (Apr 2, 2007)

wow, a 4th golden?! Im jealous!! Is it hard work having 4? We have two and its still just not enough for me lol..but we really cant afford anymore right now and dont have the room. I LOVE the pic of him in the middle of all his new siblings.  enjoy them!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations on your new furball! What a great gift! Love his pictures and his announcement on your webpage. Very very cute. My favorite picture is the one with the other three all around him. They look like they love him!


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

OMG look at those paws.. he is a big baby i am sooo jealous makes me wanna get another one..

and it also makes me wanna shrink hunter back into a little puppy


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

when i saw this i told hubby he was a bad husband b/c he's not getting me one for christmas!


----------



## csbeard (Nov 20, 2008)

What a sweet face! Puppy breath...don't ya just love it!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

what a fur ball!!!!He is gorgeous!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congratulations, he's beautiful. I usually don't like early Christmas gifts, but he's changed my mind.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

He's just gorgeous and congratulations!


----------



## Pure Gold (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all for such sweet remarks!:thanks: I feel very blessed to have my Golden crew. For the record, it has been (so far!:crossfing) very easy owning 4 Goldens...they keep each other busy and I make sure they each get some special 'one on one' time with me. Truth be told....I simply could not imagine not having all 4 of them, it is very rewarding:roflmao:...thanks again for the nice comments...:311hi-thu


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How exciting!!!! Were you super surprised? He is so adorable!


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

What a wonderful Christmas present, he is gorgeous. Congratulations.


----------



## Shelby91 (Nov 25, 2008)

Congratulations!! What an adorable baby!!!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Brio is lovely! I have a Casanova daughter, she's quite the little love bug!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Dang Trish! You must have been a really good girl this year! :bigangel:
Congrats! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Very cute boy. The rest of the pack is very good looking also. I wish I could have four but my wife would leave me for greener pastures if that happpened. (or at least pastures with less dog piles in them )


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

What an adorable fluff ball addition to your crew! What a GReat Christmas gift. Can't wait to see more pix as he grows.


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

What a beautiful pup you have and I agree a great hubby, congrats on your new addition to the family, looks like a VERY Merry Christmas for you all ! 

I too am jealous and want to shrink mine back a few months. LOL


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

AWW What an awesome Christmas present!! I'm super jealous  Brio is an adorable name!


----------



## Starquest Goldens (Oct 26, 2008)

Congratulations!! he is adorable. Keep the photos coming... fun to watch them grow.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

What a cute gift !!!


----------

